# Full time being lonely? Bristol



## MagicMaster (Jan 8, 2019)

I’m living full time in my van and sometimes I fill lonely. I would like to meet people who also live around Gloucester and Bristol.


----------



## Makzine (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello there, can't help you with being lonely there as we're in Kent, but I'm sure someone will be along from that area soon enough :wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 8, 2019)

Wasn't there a section over on the WC dark side somewhere for singles meeting up? No doubt you'll get a sensible answer from someone who knows before too long!

If you were further 'oop north' you'll always be welcome to nip in at ours for a cuppa and a bite, single or not


----------



## Makzine (Jan 8, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wasn't there a section over on the WC dark side somewhere for singles meeting up? No doubt you'll get a sensible answer from someone who knows before too long!
> 
> If you were further 'oop north' you'll always be welcome to nip in at ours for a cuppa and a bite, single or not



Think you'd have to be a full member for that :wave:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 8, 2019)

*Maybe become a full member*

And go to some meets !


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2019)

Very sorry to hear that you feel lonely. I think that it would be good to join as full here and motorhomer so that you could attend meets. They are a great way to make friends with people from all over the country. Hope that you give it a try.


----------



## CarlandHels (Jan 8, 2019)

Get yourself in to North Yorkshire. We live in our van too, the doors always open to new friends.


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 8, 2019)

Surely there's no reason to be lonely in Bristol. Thought there were loads of van dweller types in that neck of the woods, surely must be some like minded folk in your locality, just a case of seeking em out & saying Hi. Hope you find some buddies soon either where you are or on here. Always somebody on hete to natter to so welcome aboard.


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 8, 2019)

Not a good time of year to be full timing  on your own  ,but hey the days are getting longer,  spring is round the corner  and the SAD will pass .and the good times will return.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2019)

Keep on posting and you will soon have plenty of online friends to chat to.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2019)

MagicMaster said:


> I’m living full time in my van and sometimes I fill lonely. I would like to meet people who also live around Gloucester and Bristol.



Hey you, Hello there,
Why don’t you consider getting out of Bristol!.
Go to pastures new, Widen you’re social circles by getting out there & actually Doing Stuff, I’ve met LOADS of people some of whom I still msg & even meet up with occasionally now, if you’re sad & Or Lonely then it’s obvious that you’re in the wrong company, Si come on chin up & Turn that key.
Hope to see you on the road.


----------



## MagicMaster (Jan 8, 2019)

Big thanks for all of you. I didn’t expect someone will reply. 
I have a job here. So I need be around. 
I will be full member and I will try this meeting.


----------



## MagicMaster (Jan 8, 2019)

*Thanks*

Big thank you for all of you. I didn’t expect so many reply. Now I’m a full member. 
Where I can find this meeting?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2019)

Well done for becoming a full member, Now just check out all the Boards including the Members section Post, Join In, Mingle, Mingle, Mingle.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jan 8, 2019)

There are a number of full time vans parked up on The Downs in Bristol and a few permanents and regulars on North Wharf Road in Aust (I chatted to a lovely lady there).

For the meets, check out here https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/member-gatherings/

But most of the meets have moved over to motorhomer.com ... unfortunately that is another membership.  There’s usually at least two a month ... a bit quieter this month though.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2019)

The larger meets are on the sister motorhomer.com site. Your full membership should enable you to register as full there using the same e mail as here. This is changing though, but I’m sure admin will help get you on both.
Gatherings are less formal small meets and are posted in the appropriate section on here.
Please keep posting, many of us have made good friends on here. You can go to settings and get rid of the adverts now that you are full, makes the site much better to use I find. Definately no reason to be lonely with these friendly sites.
Home | Motorhomer


----------



## Penny13 (Jan 9, 2019)

You can be lonely living anywhere. If your based in one place you can do more than meet Full Timers. What are your interests see if there are clubs. Go to a coffee shop or pub often conversation sparks up !!! Any invite even if it’s not totally your cuppa will lead to other things. Are you on FB or the like as just interacting can help you feel less isolated. Maybe try something new. Take care and good luck  Been in your shoes once or twice ...


----------



## 2cv (Jan 9, 2019)

A link which may be handy, Motorhomer Rallies Rallies (booking) | Motorhomer


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 9, 2019)

morning majicmaster........do hope you make more posts....its always interesting to read of other folks interests and life styles.
...woud be very interested in knowing more about your van........noticed you put a pics of it on another thread........would be nice to see some pics of it on this thread.   i think more folk would see it on here also......hmmm...

so young man...do keep posting...that way folk get to know you on the forum.........and them when you do get to attend a meet...your halfway there.....  plus everyone on here are so friendly and very helpful towards one another........good luck...take care...trixie.


----------



## MagicMaster (Jan 9, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> morning majicmaster........do hope you make more posts....its always interesting to read of other folks interests and life styles.
> ...woud be very interested in knowing more about your van........noticed you put a pics of it on another thread........would be nice to see some pics of it on this thread.   i think more folk would see it on here also......hmmm...
> 
> so young man...do keep posting...that way folk get to know you on the forum.........and them when you do get to attend a meet...your halfway there.....  plus everyone on here are so friendly and very helpful towards one another........good luck...take care...trixie.




I’m a camera operator and photographer (with diploma). 
I created my van to help me with my work. 
I have 180 litres water tank and 4x100 ah batteries what keeps me off great. 

I don’t like be bored so I try to do something all the time.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 9, 2019)

As been said keep on posting both on here and Motorhomer and you’ll soon feel as if you know people even though you haven’t met anyone yet! There’s no worse feeling than loneliness but now you’ve took that first step it’ll be better,it be nice to see some more  pics of your van if possible people like to see that,


----------



## trixie88 (Jan 9, 2019)

some interesting pics there MM .......dont know if you have taken a look on motorhomer yet.......a few members have some great pics on the weather thread.
what kind of photography are you interested in.........do you print and develop your own pics......just wondering ....when you say you have the van sorted to do your work............hope you have had a good day today


----------



## Asterix (Jan 9, 2019)

I was just parked up in Bristol a couple of weeks ago,I would've popped in,I did meet another full timer there,white van,big black dog,give him a knock and say hi,he's really friendly. You may have seen me,I spent about four nights,green horsebox conversion with a big stupid dog usually parked in the driver's seat. I'll probably be back there in a few months so I'll look out for you.:ninja:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 24, 2019)

Just wanted to say  -
Hi ya ! (Wave).

isn’t it nice when people just give you a thought.
What you up too ?.


----------



## Debroos (Jan 24, 2019)

and are you coping o.k now that the weather is colder? Do you have heating?


----------



## MagicMaster (Feb 12, 2019)

Debroos said:


> and are you coping o.k now that the weather is colder? Do you have heating?


Yes. I have heating and good insulation
I have also hot water in shower


----------



## jeanette (Feb 12, 2019)

Evening MagicMaster hope your well and that your managing been a full timer now the weather is on the cold side and you’ve met other Motorhomer’s


----------



## trixie88 (Feb 13, 2019)

AH THERE YOU ARE MM>    been wondering how you are getting on ......thought you had deserted us........
do keep posting.....have you been on  motorhomer yet.......never know if you enter the raffle you may win 50 quid......in the weekly one or more in the monthly one...........


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (Mar 29, 2020)

I was driving my van alone one night along a country road, the headlights kept going on and off on their own so I pulled into a car park, it was cold so I kept the engine running whilst looking through the handbook, before I knew it a few more vehicles pulled in with the same problem before I knew it I met some extremely friendly people that were very 'hands on'. Luckily the antibiotics worked....


----------



## Robmac (Mar 29, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> I was driving my van alone one night along a country road, the headlights kept going on and off on their own so I pulled into a car park, it was cold so I kept the engine running whilst looking through the handbook, before I knew it a few more vehicles pulled in with the same problem before I knew it I met some extremely friendly people that were very 'hands on'. Luckily the antibiotics worked....



You don't have 'Bedonwheels' sign written on your van do you?


----------



## QFour (Apr 5, 2020)

Not the best time to be living in a van. Don't be tempted to get out and start socialising. Some sites are open but not many.


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (May 3, 2020)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> Get yourself in to North Yorkshire. We live in our van too, the doors always open to new friends.


Also in Durham....I’ll throw in homemade scones with your cuppa.


----------



## runnach (May 3, 2020)

The op last posted June last year and shows free member status, I guess has left


----------



## GreggBear (May 3, 2020)

Not the best way to stop yourself being lonely.....
He said he'd become a full member but his status never changed from free member, hope he's doing OK in these worrying times....


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 3, 2020)

Robmac said:


> You don't have 'Bedonwheels' sign written on your van do you?


I'd just bought the van from auction, owned by a company, it was still signwritten at the time of the incident as I was too busy converting the inside to bother with the outside. The company was S HAGGERS PILEDRIVING so thinking about it you could be right....


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (May 3, 2020)

channa said:


> The op last posted June last year and shows free member status, I guess has left


Thank you Channa for the above. Well anyway...my offer is open to others who are in that position, once lockdown is relaxed. I have a secure gated property that would accommodate 2 vehicles as well as my own. I can provide grey waste/toilet and EHU if required. Not forgetting the scones with a cuppa lol!


----------

